# Best of the Best Qualifier, www.sebbq.com



## honcho (Mar 11, 2010)

It’s that time of year- barbecue time, that is! Time for The 2010 bbq season and the third annual Smokin’ Eagles International BBQ Festival at the Gateway Harbor of the Tonawanda’s, right smack on Sweeney Street where the Canal Fest is held every year. 

Being on the Erie Barge Canal brings us a great opportunity for growth and advertisement ability. The whole Erie Barge Canal is part of the New York State Thruway Authority so we get to advertise all along the great New York State Thruway and the historic Erie Barge Canal from one end of the State of New York to the other. So as the word gets out we know this event will grow again this year. With shows on TV like TLC’s BBQ Pitmasters, and others showcasing bbq events around the nation, we expect more folk from around town lickin’ their chops and wanting to enter their rubs, sauces and meats… 

We have seen a lot of established events around the country cancel last year but not ours, with the great folks of Western New York; we grew from 18 teams the first year to 27 teams the second year. We in WNY LOVE our food! Despite the inclement weather for the 2009 show, the crowd was estimated at 10,000. The Smokin' Eagles International BBQ Festival would like to wish all of our sponsors a big THANK YOU! for all your support...We would also like to wish a big THANK YOU! to all of our judges, competitors, vendors for your participation...Lastly, we would like to wish a big THANK YOU! to all of our attendees. Despite the inclement weather the festival was well attended and there was plenty of good food and music for everyone!

The 3rd Annual Smokin’ Eagles International BBQ Festival is the ONLY Northeast qualifier for the big event in Douglas, Georgia, where $60,000 in cash and prizes are awarded. We have some of the best bbq teams from the USA and Canada competing for a seat in "The Best of The Best" in Douglas Georgia. 

However, you don't have to be a professional to join in on the fun!

Anyone can join in with our back yard competition, where you can showcase you bbq skills, and don't hesitate to bring the kids for the kids grilling contest- we even have an apple pie contest!

We will also train you to be a Certified bbq judge and judge the event, or you can just stop by to eat some of the finest bbq this region has to offer from our vendors. 

Hope to see you here


----------



## honcho (Apr 8, 2010)

We have been working with a travle agent for everyone's benefit
If you are going to our event, Please use them and tell them we sent you
Don, our agent tells me today that the moltels fill up fast in June, July and Aug.
So please get you  reservation early. Last year we ran out of spaces in the area.

Here is Don's site,  http://www.cataracttravel.com/


----------



## honcho (Jul 24, 2010)

We are A NYS BBQ championship, We are lookin for teams from maybe the Carolinas, Illinois, New England, Canada and Ohio, PA.
I've talked to with a commitement. But still waiting for entry forms. This is a great year. We have a great location on the Erie Bardge Canal, http://www.canalfest.org/cftdirections.pdf
 Still taken teams, The GC wins a seat in Douglas GA. for the http://www.nationalbbqfestival.com


----------



## honcho (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Gang,

Just a few notes, We will have showers at the Harbor Masters House. We also WIFI and live music all weekend long
"The Gatway Harbor" as lined up many outer vendors to sell most everything.This should be a bigger event then ever

We hope more of our friends from across the pond take a minute to look over our site, 
And join us in making this a great event. Please remember that the G C wins a seat in Douglas GA.
http://www.nationalbbqfestival.com

    1 of this fourm's sponsors


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2010)

Swine Syndicate Jrs will be competing in the Kids Q


----------



## honcho (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Best of the Best Qualifier, www.sebbq.com results*

The Winners of the 2010 Smokin' Eagles International BBQ Festival Best of The Best Challenge:

The Grand Champion- Big Belly BBQ

The Reserve Grand Champion- Virginia 'Q

3rd- 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ

4th- Florida Skin-N-Bones

5th- Holy Smokes

6th- Mothers Little Helper

7th- Regal BBQ

8th- The BBQ Effect

9th- Donnie's Smokehouse

10th- Q'n Canucks

11th- Desperado's Barbecue and Catering

12th- Pig Iron

13th- Formal BBQ

14th- Wil's BBQ Sauce

15th- Fil-up BBQ

16th- River Stone Grill

17th- Rib-i-licious

18th- Baran Catering and BBQ

19th- Doghouse WIllie

20th- Hickory and Hops

21st- Ms. Robinson's BBQ

22nd- Boulevard BBQ

RIBS

1st- 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ

2nd- Big Belly BBQ 

3rd- Donnies Smokehouse

4th- The BBQ Effect

5th- Q'n Canucks

6th- Boulevard BBQ

7th- Ms. Robinson's BBQ

8th- Virginia 'Q

9th- Desperado's BBQ and Catering

10th- River Stone Grill

11th- Formal BBQ and Catering

12th- Florida Skin-n-Bones

13th- Pig Iron

14th- Fill Up BBQ

15th- Regal BBQ

16th- Wil's BBQ Sauce

17th- Rib-i-licious

18th- Hickory and Hops

19th- Baran Catering and BBQ

PORK

1st- Hickory & Hops

2nd- Virginia 'Q

3rd- The BBQ Effect

4th- Florida Skin-N- Bones

5th- Regal BBQ

6th- Holy Smokes

7th- Baran Catering & BBQ

8th- Pig Iron

9th- Desperado's BBQ and Catering

10th- Mothers Little Helper

11th- Wil's BBQ Sauce

12th- Ms. Robinson's BBQ

13th- Formal BBQ and Catering

14th- 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ

15th- Doghouse Willie

16th- Riverstone Grill

17th- Rib-i-licious

18th- Boulevard BBQ

BRISKET

1st- Big Belly Barbecue

2nd- Florida Skin-N-Bones

3rd- Mothers Little Helper

4th- Regal BBQ

5th- Doghouse Willie

6th- Q'n Canucks

7th- Holy Smokes

8th- Desperado's Barbecue and Catering

9th- Fill-Up BBQ

10th- The BBQ Effect

11th- Donnies Smokehouse

12th- Boulevard BBQ

CHICKEN

1st- Holy Smokes

2nd- Big Belly Barbecue

3rd- Donnie's Smokehouse

4th- Mothers Little Helper

5th- Virginia 'Q

6th- 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ

7th- Formal BBQ and Catering

8th- Q'n Canucks

9th- Wil's BBQ Sauce

10th- Fill-Up BBQ

11th- Rib-i-licious

12th- Pig Iron

13th- Baran Catering & BBQ

14th- River Stone Grill

15th- Doghouse Willie

16th- Hickory and Hops

17th- Ms. Robinson's BBQ


The Winners of the 2010 Smokin' Eagles International BBQ Festival Backyard Competition:

1st- Virginia 'Q Lady

2nd- Virginia 'Q

3rd- A'Roma

4th- Pig Iron

5th- Baran Catering & BBQ

6th- Barbecue Bandit

CHICKEN

1st- Virginia 'Q Lady

2nd- Virginia 'Q

3rd- Pig Iron

4th- Baran Catering & BBQ

5th- A'Roma

6th- Barbecue Bandit

RIBS

1st- Virginia 'Q Lady

2nd- A'Roma

3rd- Virginia 'Q

4th- Pig Iron

5th- Barbecue Bandit

6th- Baran BBQ & Catering


The Winners of the 2010 Smokin' Eagles International BBQ Festival Kid's Que Competition:

1st- Mitchell Becker

2nd- Jr. Swine Syndicate

3rd- Three Little Pigs

4th- Barbecue Bandits

CHICKEN

1st- Jr. Swine Syndicate

2nd- Mitchell Becker

3rd- Barbecue Bandits 

4th- Three Little Pigs

PORK CHOP

1st- Mitchell Becker 

2nd- Jr. Swine Syndicate

3rd- Three Little Pigs 

4th- Barbecue Bandits


----------

